# Abfrage vor dem Löschen



## hampa (6. Jan 2007)

Hallo Forum

Mit folgendem Link wird die Action "angestossen", die einen Datensatz aus der Datenbank löscht.


```
<html:link action="modifyCustomer.do?doaction=deleteCustomer" paramName="cl" paramProperty="adrnr" paramId="adrnr">Delete</html:link>
```

Ich möchte jetzt aber gerne, dass der Benutzer, wenn er diesen Link anklickt, vorher noch gefragt wird, ob der Datensatz wirklich gelöscht werden soll.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie ich das anstellen soll. Habt ihr eine Idee?

Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Hampa


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2007)

falls du auch keine Ahnung von richtigen Foren hast:
das ist eher was für HTML- + JavaScript-Experten

mit J2EE könnte man natürlich ganz normal eine Zwischenseite einfügen, 
aber das meintest du wohl nicht?


----------



## hampa (6. Jan 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> falls du auch keine Ahnung von richtigen Foren hast:
> das ist eher was für HTML- + JavaScript-Experten



Doch, doch. Ich habe eine Ahnung von "richtigen" Foren. Oder muss ich das als Tritt in den AA verstehen?

Ich habe gestern etwas über "jsf commandlink" gelesen, da kann man sowas direkt in der selben Zeile erledigen. Ich hab mich bloss gefragt, ob sowas im struts-framework auch funktioniert.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit J2EE könnte man natürlich ganz normal eine Zwischenseite einfügen,
> aber das meintest du wohl nicht?



Ein kleines Popup würde ja schon reichen. So im Stil "Sind sie sicher was sie hier vorhaben?"  :wink:


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2007)

na ob nun JSF oder Struts, das ist ja eine wichtige Info,

dann hat mein provokantes Posting ja was gebracht, 
obwohl ich natürlich nur deine Formulierung 'keine Ahnung' wiederholt hatte,
danke dass du nicht gleich empört reagierst 

letztlich ist eine Seite JSF beim Client auch nur HTML + vielleicht JavaScript,
der commandlink also vielleicht ein Hilfsmittel um JavaScript zu erzeugen,
JSF hat ja viele Sprachmittel auch in JSPs, bei Struts habe ich sowas noch gar nicht gesehen,
kann man aber alles nachbauen,

nun ja, ich kann dazu wenig beitragen


----------



## hampa (6. Jan 2007)

Hallo Christian

Vielen Dank für deine Hinweise.

Aber ich komme wirklich mehr aus der "Ecke" - HTML/Javascript. Ich kenne von Java nur gerade die Grundlagen der Grundlagen. Ich mache zwar diese Schule (Abendschule), brauche Java aber (leider) im Büro nicht. Und lernen tut man bekanntlich nur etwas, wenn man es immer wieder braucht.

Nö, empört reagieren tue ich erstmal nicht. Ich stelle normalerweise auch nicht gleich unpräzise Fragen. Es ist nur so, dass die Arbeit bis am 15. Januar fertig sein muss und ich ein klitzekleines bisschen im Stress bin.  :wink: 

Also dann, wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Rest des Wochenendes

Viele Grüsse
Hampa


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (10. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

versuch mal folgendes:


```
<html:link action="modifyCustomer.do?doaction=deleteCustomer" paramName="cl" paramProperty="adrnr" paramId="adrnr" onclick="javascript:return confirm('Diese Aktion wirklich ausführen?');">Delete</html:link>
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## hampa (11. Jan 2007)

Hallo Matthias

Vielen herzlichen Dank für deinen Vorschlag. Leider bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn auch auszuprobieren. Aber ich lass es dich wissen, wenn's geklappt hat.

Viele Grüsse

Hampa


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jan 2007)

etwas, was jeder JavaScript-Kenner wahrscheinlich ím Schlaf kennt,
hier im Java-Forum musst du dafür 4 Tage warten


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Ja, reine JAVA Themen werden natürlich zuerst behandelt, dann der Rest.


----------



## hampa (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ist doch auch ein *Java-Problem*, wenn ich nicht möchte, dass der Befehl sofort ausgeführt wird. Oder etwa nicht?

Schlimm genug, dass man das mit JavaScript machen muss.  :lol: 

Grüsse hampa

PS: Es gibt sicher noch etwas 1257 andere Möglichkeiten. Das war aber die einzige, die ich mit meinem sehr beschränkten Java-Knowhow zustande gebracht habe.


----------



## HLX (12. Jan 2007)

hampa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ist doch auch ein *Java-Problem*, wenn ich nicht möchte, dass der Befehl sofort ausgeführt wird. Oder etwa nicht?



Ein Java-Problem? Wenn dein Browser Java interpretieren kann...  :wink: 

Wenn du Wert auf die Verwendung von Java legst musst du es wohl mit Applets oder Webstart versuchen.  :bae:


----------



## hampa (12. Jan 2007)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du Wert auf die Verwendung von Java legst musst du es wohl mit Applets oder Webstart versuchen.  :bae:



Nein, nein. Ich leg doch keinen Wert darauf es ums verrecken mit Java machen zu müssen. Ich wollte lediglich wissen, wie es am einfachsten und/oder sinnvollstens zu lösen ist. Punkt.


----------

